# Steroid Guide



## Dirtydave311 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Steroid Guide*


*DISCLAIMER:*

* The information you are about to read was gathered from sources  including textbooks, professional athletes, avid steroid users, online  sources, medical studies and my own personal experience. Neither I or  the creators of these readings assumes any liability for the information  presented in this thread. This information is not meant to be applied,  not intended to provide medical advice, but instead be used as a  reference guide to provide a summary of information for entertainment  purposes only. Understand the rewards vs. the risks and be aware of the  laws in your country. If one decides to use any of these drugs  discussed, consult with appropriate medical authorities. I do not  advocate you to engage in any illegal activities!*

I'm going to try and keep this as simple as possible for readers to  easily navigate through and find/seek any answers they are searching  for. Again, in this write-up you will find combined information and  articles gathered over the years regarding AAS usage, compound profiles,  cycle templates, ancillary usage, side effects, and information to  remedy side effects in order to be safe as possible. After all, safety  is our main goal here and we care about your health and well being.


*Research*
I think one of the biggest misconceptions that someone new to body  building is that they need steroids to grow. That's not the case at all.  Steroids are NOT a miracle drug and if you don't know what you are  doing then serious health problems can come of it. Steroids are for  those who have been training for at least a few years and have hit their  genetic plateau and need a boost, they're not for someone who has just  started training and has never researched them. Research is the main  thing when it comes to steroids and it will help keep you safe from  unwanted health problems or side effects. Researching them doesn't mean  looking around on the internet for a few hours and calling that  knowledge, it means taking a year or more to know exactly what it is  they do, how they work and how to safely cycle them. If you are thinking  about starting a cycle then do yourself a favor and research all  compounds and get to know them and not just the common ones. Lets face  it, if you don't know how to train, which most new guys don't, or if you  don't have a good diet pan then all the steroids in the world won't  help you out. - Gringo

*Firstly how do I research?*
Here are some pointers.
??? Books - because they are published by professionals and contain vital  information; The New Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding, Anabolics,  Strength Training Anatomy and many more.
??? Internet ??? Google obviously but be careful because not all the right  information is there you need to analysis it and compare it to what you  know and other truths you may find. Comparing is a great tool because  when you come into situations of discussions you will understand some  things others will say and think ???hey I read that, let me correct you???.  Bodybuildingdungeon.com, steroids.com, *********.com, mesomorphosis.com  & a heap more.
??? Look for Medical Studies, if you have a buddy that has the resources  at school to find them then use that because nothing beats a medical  study.
??? References to studies or information you may find, even google it to  see if the reference is real you will be surprised at some being fake.  -Anthony

*Caution when buying steroids*

I think one thing that should also be added is the possibility of buying  fake steroids. Don't just get them from anyone who offers them to you  or from any internet site claiming to have legit and quality steroids.  Come on now, do you honestly think they will tell you they are selling  fake or contaminated steroids? No they wont, they just want to scam you  and take your money. Doing research on what labs are still around and  what ones have a good reputation is a must before buying any type of  steroids, pill form or injectable. Who knows what it is you might be  injecting into your body, if you're real lucky it might be legit, if  you're not so lucky it might just be plain oil and if your luck really  sucks then it could be contaminated oil that will leave you in the  hospital with a blood infection or a nasty abscess. And I might add that  if steroids are not legal in your country then you shouldn't consider  buying them! The penalties can be severe if caught and especially if you  use the mail system to get them. 

*Am I old enough?*

Yes if you're over 24, No if you're under. You run the risks of  premature closing of growth plates which means you won't get any taller  and your shoulders won't get wider, etc. if you use them too young. Your  endocrine system is also at a vital stage in your life, which should  incidentally provide you with plenty of natural testosterone anyway!

Of course there are other considerations such as training experience of  the individual. For example, it would be unwise for a 25 year old who  has been training only a few months to want to use steroids. Their  training and diet knowledge are likely to be limited (these should be  100% in check to make 'proper use' of a steroid cycle). Not only that,  but there will be massive potential for natural gains, without the need  to even think about steroids!

Furthermore, cycling before the age of 2024-5 will put you at a high  risk of temporary to permanent damage to your HPTA, andropause, TRT,  erectile dysfunction, and low libido. Your hormones should not be  tampered with while still in the stage of maturation. Use your already  naturally high test levels to your advantage. 

You should have a significant amount of training under your belt (4-5  years at least) before any Steroids are considered. This will not only  allow you to toy around with a few diet and training methods (possibly  eliminating the reason for cycling in the first place) but will also you  adequate time to let your CNS, bones/joints/tendons/muscles to mature  so that you will have the proper foundation for when you begin your  cycle. Cycling on a frame that is delicate and inexperienced runs many  risks including temporary to permanent injury to any of the above  mentioned. Bodybuilding isn't a sprint, and there is no rush to jump on  steroids and get big. Transforming the body takes time, patience,  dedication and discipline. There are no short cuts!

Diet is probably the most important and vital tool is growing and  gaining muscle/shedding fat. With a strong diet as your backbone, the  steroids will not live up to their hype. No matter what your doses and  duration of steroids you are taking, it just won't be worth the time and  money spent without the sufficient calories and macros behind it. The 2  literally go hand in hand. A lack of diet will provide a lack of  results, even with anabolic support. Having this experience will make  cycling in the future easier and much more enjoyable, believe me.

*What are some side effects of steroids?*

This is the first thing that should be looked at when thinking of  starting a cycle of steroids. First off ALL drugs have side affects...  Even the multi-vitamins that you subconsciously take every morning have  side effects. First thing I would like to clear up is that steroids DO  NOT make your penis smaller. This is a ridiculous myth that was started  by uneducated people and this is the first thing you will usually hear  people say when you mention steroids. Steroids however do cause your  testicles to atrophy while on cycle. HCG can be taken to prevent this,  and If you take proper precautions after your cycle(s) your testicles  should return to their normal size assuming you didn???t abuse steroids  during this cycle. Another myth that is very common is ???roid rage???. Roid  rage is a myth created by the media to scare people away from using  steroids and to give steroids a bad name. Steroids can cause you to be  more aggressive than normal and/or have a shorter fuse. Steroids do not  cause people to go on mass killing spree???s or killing your family (I.e.  Chris Beniot). Put it this way if you were an ass hole before you were  on cycle then you will be a bigger ass hole while on cycle. If you do  feel more aggressive or feel like you have a short fuse then use this  energy during your training sessions. If you feel like you???re going to  blow up on someone then just disengage from the situation and take a  step back and realize that you???re probably blowing it out of proportion.  Now other side effects include???. Acne, Hypertension, loss of hair,  aggressiveness, kidney problems, liver problems, cholesterol problems,  gynocomastia, cardiovascular issues, stunting growth, sterility.  Different steroids have different side effects; just make sure to really  research your hormone to the fullest before starting. Most of the side  effects from steroids come later on in life, so just keep that in mind  when your thinking of using crazy amounts of steroids.

*What gains should I expect?*

Obviously the reason you have chosen to do steroids is because you want  huge gains. This depends on many factors???.. Genetics, diet, training,  recovery. Genetics are the most important thing about your gains. You  can not control this obviously and some people are just blessed with  better genetics. Everyone responds differently to steroids. Diet is the  second most important thing to think about when on or off cycle. This is  something that you can control and is the most important thing to have  in check at all times to get the best results. My advice would be to  hire a nutrionist or at least make sure that the diet advice you are  getting is correct. Training is obviously important, but the biggest  mistake that people make while on cycle is you can train a lot more and  get better gains. True that your body recovery???s faster while on cycle,  but If you???re lifting 2 hours a day 6-7 days a week then your body is  not getting a lot of time to recover. I train the same when I???m on as I  do when I???m off. Recovery goes hand in hand with over training. Just  make sure your getting enough sleep every night and taking your rest  days when you need them. Listen to your body!

*Only use people you trust!*

When purchasing steroids always buy from a trusted source. If you plan  on buying steroids then best case scenario is to buy from someone you  have known for a long time that you trust because this way you have  piece of mind that what your getting is real and hopefully sterile.  Don???t buy from a stranger just because he is the biggest guy in the gym  because you never know what you???re getting. Online sources???.. All I can  say about online sources is be very careful and do your research before  buying online because they???re plenty of fake sites out there.

*There is a difference between use and abuse*

Bottom line steroids aren???t magic. The people you see in body building  magazines didn???t just get that way over night. They spent hard years of  diet and training to look the way they do. Do not ever think more is  better, slow and steady wins the race. Yes you can hit plateaus while on  cycles, but don???t start throwing everything and the kitchen sink into a  cycle thinking your going be the incredible hulk when you wake up the  next morning. If you do plateau then increase your dose gradually and/or  you can add one compound at a time to see how your body reacts.

You only get one chance in a life time so take care of your body.  Hopefully you get the chance to grow old one day, and you don???t want to  cause harm to your self for something you did 40 years prior. Be smart  and stay safe.

*What are steroids & what is the difference between Orals & Injectables?*

Testosterone is the main male sex hormone which is naturally produced by  the human body. Steroids are a synthetic form of testosterone or its  derivatives. Bodybuilders mainly use testosterone. Testosterone is what  you can thank for Strength and Size. Testosterone can also assist with  fat loss according to ones diet. So get out them ideas of 'NOT BEING  ABLE TO CUT' on Test. Another thing to add is...Test IS AND SHOULD BE  THE BASE ON ALL STEROID CYCLES. Simply put; Don't cycle without it,  you'll be shooting yourself in the foot

You've decided to take steroids, now the next thing to decide is whether  you should take tablets or inject? What's the difference? Let's look at  each in turn: Well the obvious difference is that one is swallowed, the  other is injected. But let's be more specific; most oral steroids are  hepatotoxic (i.e. toxic to the liver). As the tablet/pill travels  through the body it passes through the gastrointestinal tract, then to  the liver which has a mission to destroy it, thus preventing the steroid  from entering the bloodstream. As a result, scientific boffins replaced  the hydrogen atom with a carbon atom to the 17th position of the  steroid molecule, which for the most part, will enable the steroid to  survive the first pass hepatic metabolism. This process is commonly  referred to as 17-alpha alkylation (17-AA or C-17).

Whilst this alkylation is desirable for the athlete in terms of  improving the bio-availability of the oral steroid, it does however,  place undue stress on the liver. Liver values (a set of markers which  are used to assess liver function) may be elevated whilst using 17-aa  steroids and as such, they are generally used sparingly to compliment an  injectable cycle. Certain nutritional supplement products are often  used for liver protection:

* Milk Thistle
* ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid)
* Liv-52

Injectable Steroids are not for intravenous use (into the vein). Doing  this could result in serious injury or even death. They must be injected  intra-muscularly (into the muscle) and therefore avoid the 'first pass'  through the liver; though some the harsher steroids will place a strain  on the kidneys in large doses.

There are two main different types of injectable steroids: Water or oil  based. Water based steroids are metabolised quickly, requiring frequent  (often daily) injections. Oil based ones are released more slowly into  the bloodstream and are generally injected once or twice weekly.

Oral only cycles are a complete waste of time. Gain will simply not be  worth the sides you'll be going through. Let alone that you're gains on  oral only cycles will NOT stick as well as they should.

*Half Life Of Steroids*

Half life's are a very important thing and should also be understood.  Knowing what the half life of the steroids you plan on taking will help  you plan out the cycle so all the compounds will be out of your system  at the same time. This way you know exactly when to start your PCT and  also to make sure you always have testosterone in your system while on  other steroids.

For instance lets say if the half life of the test you are on is 2 weeks  and the half life of another steroid you are taking is 3 weeks, then  you should stop the longer one a week before the last shot of test.  Orals have short half lives so they can be ran up to pct time in most  cases while the test is working out of your system. 

*Active Half-Life*

*Oral steroids*

Anadrol / Anapolan50 (oxymetholone) 8-9 hours
Anavar (oxandrolone) 9 hours
Dianabol (methandrostenolone, methandienone) 4.5 - 6 hours
Methyltestosterone 4 days
Winstrol (stanozolol) 9 hours
(tablets or depot taken orally)

*Depot steroids*

Deca-durabolin (Nandrolone decanate) 15 days
Equipoise 14 days
Finaject (trenbolone acetate) 3 days
Primobolan (methenolone enanthate) 10.5 days
Sustanon or Omnadren 15 - 18 days
Testosterone Cypionate 12 days
Testosterone Enanthate 10.5 days
Testosterone Propionate 4.5 days
Testosterone Suspension 1 day

* Winstrol (stanozolol) 1 day *(Technically Stan Depot does not have a  half-life simply due to the fact that it's UN-ESTRIFIED! It contains  microcrystals that will dissolve slowly and once they've all dissolved  the levels of the hormone will fall pretty rapidly) 
*

*Steroid esters*

Formate 1.5 days
Acetate 3 days
Propionate 4.5 days
Phenylpropionate 4.5 days
Butyrate 6 days
Valerate 7 days
Hexanoate 9 days
Caproate 9 days
Isocaproate 9 days
Heptanoate 10 days
Enanthate 10.5 days
Octanoate 12 days
Cypionate 12 days
Nonanoate 13.5 days
Decanoate 15days
Undecanoate 16.5 days

*Ancillaries*

Arimidex 3 days
Letrozole 2 days
Aromasin 27 hours
Clenbuterol 1.5 days
Clomid 5 days
Cytadren 6 hours
Ephedrine 6 hours
T3 10 hours

*Injections*

When choosing an injection site make sure you know what you are doing  before you begin. Injecting into an unwanted area can cause unwanted  damage. Also make sure to use proper and sterile procedures. First thing  is to chose the muscles you intend on using and research where in the  muscle to inject and what length and gauge needle to use. Here are the  steps to do a sterile injection.


1.Clean the surface you intend to put all your supplies with an antibacterial wash.

2.Lay down a paper towel and set your supplies on it.

3.Wash your hands.

4. Use an alcohol swab or cotton ball soaked in alcohol and wipe the rubber top of the vile if that is what you are using.

5.With the cap still on the needle draw in the amount of air that you intend to draw out in oil.

6.Remove the cap and insert the needle into the rubber toper and inject  the air into the vile. If you are using an amp then step 4-6 don't  apply.

7. Draw out the amount of oil intended.

8. Remove the needle and put the cap back on.

9. Remove the needle from the syringe and put a new needle on. Make sure  to not uncap the new one or touch it in any way since it comes sterile  right from the factory. Don't even wipe it down with alcohol thinking  you are doing any good because you won't be.

10. By holding the syringe upright flick it until all the air bubbles  are at the top and gently push the plunger until they're all out of the  syringe. Remember, air and injections don't mix.

11.Find the place where you intend to inject and thoroughly clean the  entire area with an alcohol swab or a cotton ball soaked in alcohol.  This will kill any microbes that might be in the area and stop them from  entering your body.

12. With the area clean and all your air bubbles out of the syringe take  the cap off the needle and remember to not touch it. With a steady pace  and pressure push the needle into the skin. You may feel a little poke  at first but it goes away as soon as the needles in. With the needle  inserted hold on the barrel and pull back on the plunger. You don't have  to pull back much. If blood appears in the end of the syringe then that  means you injected in a vein so pull the needle out of the site and  place a cotton ball over it since it will probably bleed a good amount.  Switch the needle to a new one and repeat steps 11 and 12. If no blood  appears then at a steady pace push the plunger in and try not to move  the needle in or out of the site. When all the oil is out of the syringe  have a cotton ball handy and pull out the needle and put the cotton  ball over the site and rub it for a second.

13. Recap the needle and dispose of it and all the other needles and don't leave them laying around.

14. Clean up your area and wash your hands again.

If it is your first time injecting a muscle then it will more then  likely leave you sore for a few days. Sometimes certain steroids have a  high BA content also so that doesn't help either. Some people do their  shots before a hot shower and some do them after, you'll just have to  see what you prefer yourself and what helps you heal fastest. If you get  sore from a shot you can try hot showers with some motrin to help with  any swelling but only time will really heal it. But it never hurts to  try. Remember it's your body and you only get one so be smart about this  and don't listen to the dumb ass that says he doesn't do any of this  and injects where ever. It doesn't take much longer to do it right and  it could save you a trip to the ER or the doc's office or maybe even  your life. If an injection site is sore for more then a week go to the  doctors and tell him about it. It might beCellutosis or an abscess and  require some antibiotics. If you don't get it treated then you might end  up with some worse problems like having to have an abscess cut open and  drained or a blood infection. Be smart about it and don't just go  sticking needles where ever you want.

Another thing that knowing the half life of certain steroids helps out  with is knowing how often you need to inject them to jeep stable blood  levels, or how often to take any orals you might be on. If the half life  of steroid is only 2-3 days and you inject or take pill once a week you  will cause a roller coaster effect to your blood levels and will get  nothing from them.By injecting at the peak of the half life which would  be an every other day injection you will keep a constant steady level of  the hormone in your body which will give you the most from the steroid  and will keep a steady blood level and is the safest way to take a  steroid. By keeping a constant level in your body and a steady blood  level, the side effects will be much less then having them all over the  place and will help keep any of the side effects under control. -Gringo

*What causes injection pain?*

1. The shorter the ester, the higher the melting point
2. The concentration of the gear.
3. Solvents.
4. Injection speed.
5. Virgin muscle.
6. Volume of injection in certain muscle groups.

*So how to remedy pain in brief:*
1:1 ration w/ sterile cotton or grape seed oil.
Sleep with heating pads at night on the pin area
Pre-warm oil to let the juice disperse easier
Inject in the muscle prior to training that muscle to let the oil disperse easier
Massage thoroughly 5-8 minutes to let the oil disperse easier
Wait it out, for most the pain will subside
Rotate spot injections
Inject slow
Make sure the volume of the  injection is suitable for the muscle you are pinning in.

*Volume of injections*

Glute: Anything below 2cc.
Delt: Anything below 1cc-1.5cc
Tricep: Anything below 1cc.
Bicep: Anything below 1cc.
Trap: Anything below 1cc.
Calve: Anything below 1cc-1.5cc
Quad: Anything below 2cc
Pec: Anything below 1.5cc
Lat: Anything below 1.5cc

If you are larger person, obviously these numbers will be higher. These are just my personal choices and what I would use on me.

*Liver Health *

PQ: It is important to stress that while life-threatening injury from  oral steroid use is admittedly very rare, these issues do legitimately  occur in otherwise healthy bodybuilders and should be taken seriously  during your regular health screenings.

As some readers may be familiar, most oral steroids are c-17-alpha  alkylated compounds. This is a chemical alteration that allows a steroid  to survive its first pass through the liver and into the bloodstream.  Unfortunately, however, c-17 alkylation can place a good amount of  strain on the liver in the process. While oral steroids are generally  regarded as fairly safe in a medical sense, the abuse of these drugs can  lead to serious liver damage (even cancer or death) in rare cases. If  you are using a lot of oral anabolic steroids, or plan on using them,  then it is important to understand a bit about monitoring and  maintaining liver health. In this article, I???d like to review some of  the basics of lab testing (blood work) and discuss the potential for  liver support supplements to help maintain liver health. An obligatory  rundown of the more serious consequences of oral steroid abuse is also  in order. It is important to stress that while life-threatening injury  from oral steroid use is admittedly very rare, these issues do  legitimately occur in otherwise healthy bodybuilders and should be taken  seriously during your regular health screenings.

The four most common serious manifestations of steroid-induced liver  toxicity are intrahepatic cholestasis, peliosis hepatis, hepatocellular  adenoma and hepatocellular carcinoma. Intrahepatic cholestasis refers to  a condition where the liver can no longer properly transport and  metabolize bile (bile duct obstruction). This may coincide with  jaundice, or a yellowing of the skin and eyes as bilirubin builds in  body tissues. Cholestasis is usually resolved with the immediate  cessation of steroid use. Peliosis hepatis is a rare and very serious  condition characterized by blood-filled cysts on the liver.  Hepatocellular adenoma is a rare non-malignant (non-cancerous) liver  tumor. While in some cases it may require no further intervention other  than abstinence from steroid use, hepatocellular ademona can lead to  life-threatening bleeding or liver failure. Hepatocellular carcinoma  refers to malignant liver cancer. This last and perhaps most serious  consequence of steroid use has only been documented in one previously  healthy recreational steroid user.

*Liver Support Supplements*

Aside from testing, the hepatic strain of oral steroid use may be  reduced with the use of certain liver support supplements. While it may  seem counterintuitive to use a dietary supplement to offset the side  effects of a hepatotoxic drug, there is an increasingly large body of  evidence supporting the use of certain natural compounds for this  purpose. Nutritional products like silymarin and Liv-52 (a blended liver  support supplement) have become increasingly common in the  steroid-using community as of late, largely based on a growing number of  medical studies demonstrating their ability to protect the liver from  toxins like drugs, alcohol and certain chemicals. The ability for these  products to help reduce actual steroid toxicity seems to be supported by  anecdotal observations as well, although not proven. The European  product Essentiale forte N from Aventis is also commonly used for liver  protection and unlike silymarin and Liv-52, has been directly studied in  steroid-using bodybuilders.

*???Compound N???*

Essentiale forte N actually has the distinction of being the only  natural supplement that has been shown in clinical studies to offset the  hepatotoxic properties of oral anabolic/androgenic steroids. During  this investigation, 320 healthy weight-training individuals were  recruited and divided into three groups. The first group (A) consisted  of 44 steroid users who were given Essentiale forte N (identified in the  study as Compound N) to use with their next cycle. The second group (B)  consisted of 116 subjects using anabolic steroids only. The last group  (C) was 160 non-steroid using controls. All steroid users abstained from  drug use for five weeks prior to the study and resumed their normal  regimens, usually of multidrug programs in doses in excess of  therapeutic amounts. The investigators did note the perceived risk  differences between therapeutic doses and above therapeutic levels, as  well as the increased hepatotoxicity of c-17 alpha-alkylated steroids  and divided their groups so as to minimize these influencing factors.

The level of relative liver strain noted during the course of the study  was assessed every 10 days by analyzing the blood for a full panel of  liver enzymes. This specifically included aspartate aminotransferase  (AST/SGOT), alanine aminotransferase (ALT/SGPT), lactate dehydrogenase  (LDH), alkaline phosphatase (ALP), gamma-glutamyltransferase (GGT) and  creatine kinase (CK). Baseline levels for all enzymes were similar  between groups except creatine kinase, which is heavily influenced by  training intensity. During the study, the steroid-only users (group B)  noticed a significant elevation in liver enzymes, resulting in levels  that exceeded the normal range. Liver enzymes were elevated in the  remaining two groups, however, the elevations were similar and remained  within the normal range at all times. The researchers were left to  conclude: ???The positive association of the abuse severity with the  increased hepatic enzymes??? levels suggest a relationship between abused  AAS and hepatic cell damage. However, when AAS were taken with  ???[Essentiale forte N], ??? the hepatotoxic effect appears to be  attenuated.???

The main focus of this article was to discuss some of the basics of  examining and maintaining liver health when taking hepatotoxic oral (or  injectable) anabolic/androgenic steroids. For those reading who have not  taken a keen interest in having their liver enzymes examined, it is my  hope that this article may change your perception of this issue just a  bit, perhaps enough to begin regular testing. - 

Frequently, athletes research how to better layout an  anabolic-androgenic steroid cycle, as well as proper post cycle therapy  for making the transition back to a natural training state.  Unfortunately, many neglect another component for a successful AAS  cycle: maximizing the time spent on using pre-cycle therapy, better know  as ???priming.???

*What is priming?*

Priming is a preparatory method used to create a favorable growth  environment so an AAS cycle can maximize muscle gains. The goal of  priming is to make an athletes system very sensitive to increased  calories, greater training intensity and elevated anabolic hormones.  Psychologically, a trainee should feel pent up and ready to move heavy  loads.

Priming should be done before every cycle ??? no matter the athlete???s  previous AAS cycle experience. If completed correctly, priming will lead  to very quick and dramatic results. Because of the faster results,  cycle duration can also be cut back to make coming off and restoring  proper hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis functioning easier, for a  faster recovery of the body???s endogenous androgen production.

*How should you prime?*

Priming involves correct dietary and training manipulations that allow  an athlete to lower body fat while sparing muscle. Basically, it is  essential to diet down slow enough to simply lose fat ??? again, no muscle  or strength should be lost.

Bodybuilders spend a lot of time preparing to exhibit a lean, muscular  build. But other things are going on inside. Their body is getting  really sensitive for a period of growth following the long period of  dieting and depletion training. Most advanced bodybuilders ??? especially  those that compete ??? know how responsive the body can be right after  leaning up; such as the growth spurts frequently experienced after a  competition with or without concurrent AAS administration. This is an  example of what occurs by priming before a bulking phase, although  pre-contest routines are generally too exhaustive since extremely low  body fat levels are required. Simply put: priming opens the window for a  great opportunity to obtain phenomenal muscle building results and end  training plateaus.

Training cycles must change as goals change. While priming, the training  should not be so intense that overtraining is likely; in fact, a  general maintenance routine would be best in many circumstances. The  training routine should also let the athlete mentally prepare for a  split that is very progressive. The amount of aerobic training (as well a  total calorie intake) is determined by current lean body mass and what  has previously been learned about personal metabolism and limitations.  The concurrent aerobic and anaerobic training effect won???t limit results  since the goal is not to gain strength or muscle but rather to preserve  it.

The diet should allow the body to become sensitive to carbohydrates and  the other macronutrients. Generally, a cyclic-ketogenic diet works  wonders. This method helps many lose fat while preserving lean body mass  while becoming carbohydrate sensitive for superior calorie partitioning  once the AAS cycle begins.

It is very catabolic to train with no carbohydrate intake and no  scheduled carbohydrate loads; lost muscle is inevitable. Why take two  steps back and then two steps forward every time you cycle? Scheduling  carbohydrate loads presents an opportunity to fill out energy stores for  a productive ??? and frequently progressive ??? power workouts,  opportunities to fight for strength levels and muscle mass.

Using a CKD approach, carbohydrates remain very low for three or four  days ??? maximum ??? followed by a ???carb up,??? a period where carbohydrate  intake is substantial. Remember, glycogen levels must become grossly  depleted during the weekly rotation to ensure the proper response from a  carbohydrate load. Be careful of total calorie intake ??? results gained  by obtaining low carbohydrate can be diverted if total calorie intake is  too high; this can negatively affect the depletion phase.

After successfully depleting glycogen levels, a subsequent carb up can  not only replenish glycogen depots but super compensate them. Stick to  high-protein and high-carbohydrate food sources during the carbohydrate  load. Total calorie intake during this period can be very high ??? some  can eat well over 6,000 calories and still burn fat! Any high-fat  cravings should be curbed within the first several hours of the  carbohydrate load. Studies show fat gain during this time is very low  since the body is more interested in replenishing itself than it is in  storing fat. As you advance through the carbohydrate load, high fat  foods are more likely to be stored as fat.

Regardless, carbohydrate loading will cause dramatic increases in  bodyweight, though this is not suggestive of regaining fat. Weight  fluctuations vary based on the athletes lean body mass. It is common for  many to re-gain six to 10 pounds after a carbohydrate load due; much of  this is due to the concurrent water uptake required to store the excess  supply of glycogen. During the depletion week, it is common for many to  lose seven to 12 pounds ??? roughly netting one or two pounds of fat loss  per week with the rest of the weight composed mostly of dropped water.

The carbohydrate load also provides a key opportunity to train heavy and  possibly make some gains in limit strength. A succeeding power training  day is a great opportunity to accurately gauge muscle wasting or drops  in limit strength. An abbreviated full body workout can be used with  great success. All of the lifts should stay strong or possibly get  stronger ??? use a workout journal!

The last four or five days before the cycle starts should be low  carbohydrate. The steroid cycle should commence on the same day as a  carbohydrate load. Testosterone and most of its popular derivatives will  make this carbohydrate load very effective. Glycogen super compensation  can occur very quickly, especially if short-ester (suspension, acetate,  propionate) steroids are used; otherwise, front load longer esters  (enanthate, cypionate, decanoate) to get blood levels up quickly.

Here is an example split for successful priming (based on Ultimate Diet  2.0 by Lyle McDonald, which is considered an up-to-date version of  Underground Bodyopus by Daniel Duchaine):

      Day 1: Moderate Carb/Cardio at maintenance calorie intake.
      Day 2: Low Carb/Upperbody Supersets at a caloric deficit, either through diet or cardio.
      Day 3: Low Carb/Lowerbody Supersets at a caloric deficit, either through diet or cardio.
      Day 4: Low Carb/Cardio at a caloric deficit, either through diet or cardio.
      Day 5: Low Carb/Full Body Workout with daytime calorie intake  should be slightly less than they were during the previous days. The  carbohydrate load should follow immediately after evening training.
      Day 6: Carb Load/No training
      Day 7: Moderate Carb/Power Training (Squats, Deadlifts and Bench Presses), eating slightly above maintenance.
      Repeat

Once the cycle has begun, your body will remain very responsive and you  should begin training hard; using supersets, drop sets, rest-pause ???  heavy and intense training. You should feel pent up and ready for it. As  always, a training log will help maximize the growth window.

*How long should the priming period last?*

Proper priming generally last about six to eight weeks, pre-cycle. The  body will be very responsive if finished correctly and long enough.  Obviously, finding the best ratio between priming, cutting and growth  macro cycles can guarantee the greatest results during the training  year. This relation is best identified through experience.

Successful priming will bring your body fat levels down but the most  important aspect is to become sensitive for a growth period. If body fat  is high, an athlete could extend the priming period with a target body  composition in mind before switching to a growth phase but don???t allow  gross overtraining to occur. If body fat mass is currently out of  control, it is better to focus on dieting and training strictly for fat  loss. A lean body is much more effective at proper calorie partitioning.  Once bodyfat levels are within reason, take a brief pause, and then  begin priming for the AAS cycle.

*Are any ancillary drugs helpful for priming?*

Proviron and Bromocriptine can be very helpful for sustaining muscle  mass and fat metabolism. Proviron helps to support natural testosterone  levels during a calorie restricted diet. Bromocriptine helps support  suitable hormone levels while training to metabolize body fat; in  addition to dulling hunger pangs. Either drug can help trick your body  from trying to put a stopper on fat loss and limit muscle wasting.  Unfortunately, Bromocriptine is notorious for bad side effects, such as  decreased appetite and nausea. This drug should be tapered up and only  administered in the mornings, to avoid uncomfortable side effects.  Exogenous insulin can help carbohydrate loads ??? especially brief loads  under 24 hours ??? by increasing faster glycogen storage.

*Are any non-pharmaceutical ancillaries helpful for priming?*

A multi vitamin and mineral supplement is always good practice while on a  macro-restrictive diet, to fill holes in daily nutritional  requirements. Extra Vitamin C can also help deter flu symptoms and keep  you from falling ill during an important training cycle. A daily dose of  around four to eight grams of vitamin C per day will serve to support a  healthy immune system during any training cycle. Obviously, getting  sick can mess everything up.

Taking a healthy dose of the essential branched chain amino acids helps  to deter overtraining and over-reaching symptoms. They also help prevent  muscle wasting during dieting to foster a better environment to remain  on a progressive strength routine. Studies show that it???s harder to  overtrain while taking at least 10 grams of the essential BCAA???s daily.  Ten grams pre-workout can have a substantially positive effect on  strength and mental focus while using a CKD program.

When you stay low-carbohydrate your body starts to produce less of the  digestive enzymes responsible for carbohydrate metabolism. This can  cause bad gastrointestinal problems when carbohydrate loading. In  particular, a low carbohydrate phase results in less production of the  enzyme Amylase. To combat this, you could supplement with digestive  enzymes to aid proper digestion.

Charles Poliquin, a famous strength coach, has been quoted supporting  the idea of post-workout high-dose glutamine. He suggests this in place  of sugar for those needing to drop some body fat. The idea of mega  dosing glutamine is debatable but many have used 30 to 40 grams of  post-workout glutamine with great success

Caffeine and other thermogenics are an absolute help when training  during low carbohydrate intake. They support energy levels and depress  appetite. During carbohydrate loading, they help with the lethargic  feeling easily acquired from a dramatic increase in starches and sugars.  Alternatively, the carbohydrate loading phase can be used as a break  from caffeine-containing supplements and drinks.

Taking the time to properly prepare for a steroid cycle can make the  experience more rewarding. A properly primed system is more responsive  to growth, allowing for a lower dose or shorter duration. Appropriate  post-cycle therapy helps retain gains ??? proper pre-cycle preparation  helps attain them. -WarriorFX

To be continued.....

*----------***Blood Work***----------*

Anybody who cycles should consider getting blood work done before and  after their steroid use. Specifically metabolic, hormone, lipid panels.  Get a baseline exam, then use this to compare for your post-PCT blood  work. This is the only sure way to determine if you've recovered and if  your PCT was successful.

*Doing Your Bloodwork*

A full liver panel is important to assessing hepatic strain. It is  always a good idea before the intake of any c-17 alpha-alkylated oral  steroids or injectable forms of these predominantly oral compounds that  baseline readings be obtained on standard markers of liver health. While  the exact forms of testing may vary depending on the physical and lab, a  detailed screening of liver health usually involves examining a number  of liver proteins, transaminase enzymes, cholestatic enzymes and  bilirubin. The markers most commonly examined when looking to determine  liver strain caused by steroid use include the following five variables.  Note that what values are regarded as falling in the reference (normal)  range may vary slightly between labs.

*ALT And AST*

Alanine aminotransferase (ALT) and aspartate aminotransferase (AST) are  the two enzymes most commonly discussed when it comes to steroid-induced  liver toxicity. ALT and AST are necessary to the metabolism of amino  acids and protein in the liver. While some may be present in other  tissues, these enzymes are largely identified as liver enzymes. They are  the subjects of regular testing because they can and commonly will leak  out into the bloodstream as the liver becomes inflamed or damaged. As  such, these two enzymes are generally regarded as important potential  indicators of early steroid-induced liver toxicity. A substantial  elevation in ALT and AST is usually looked at as immediate cause to  suspend the intake of hepatotoxic steroids. It is of note, however, that  there have been cases in which liver damage (such as hepatocellular  adenoma) has occurred without substantial elevations in AST and ALT.  While these enzymes are important to any examination of liver health,  they should not remain the sole focus of blood testing.

*ALP, GGT And Bilirubin*

Alkaline phosphatase (ALP) and gamma-glutamyltranspeptidase (GGT) are  known as cholestatic liver enzymes and are also very important to  examining liver health during steroid use. Elevations in ALP and GGT can  indicate bile duct obstruction (intrahepatic cholestasis). Intrahepatic  cholestasis is a potentially very serious manifestation of  steroid-induced liver toxicity, so elevations in ALP and GGT should  never be disregarded. Bilirubin should also be measured, which is a  yellow fluid that is found in bile. Bilirubin is responsible for the  yellowing of the skin and eyes (jaundice) that can be associated with  bile duct obstruction. These three markers should be specifically  requested before your testing in addition to ALT and AST, as it is not  common that all five variables are measured in the same standard blood  test.

It is of note that mild elevations in ALT and AST (slightly above the  reference range) may be caused by muscle damage (exercise) instead of  liver toxicity. A comparison to baseline levels will be important in  determining the cause of elevated ALT and AST. Elevations that come only  after the addition of anabolic steroids (training is otherwise  constant) point to the drug as the likely cause. Creatine kinase (CK) is  a marker of muscle damage and can also be useful in making this  determination. Mild ALT and AST elevations caused by muscle damage will  usually coincide with similar elevations in CK, but normal levels of ALP  and GGT. It is important to remember, however, that the substantial  elevation of any hepatic markers above the reference range (even if the  only markers elevated are ALT and AST) may indicate substantial liver  toxicity and should be cause to discontinue the offending steroids and  reassess risk. - William L.


*Comprehensive Metabolic Panel*
Also known as: CMP; Chem 12; Chemistry panel; Chemistry screen; SMA 12; SMA 20; SMAC (somewhat outdated terms)
There is also a basic version of this Test but I would recommend this one.

*What is it?*

The Comprehensive Metabolic Panel (CMP) is a frequently ordered panel of  tests that gives your doctor important information about the current  status of your kidneys, liver, and electrolyte and acid/base balance as  well as of your blood sugar and blood proteins. Abnormal results, and  especially combinations of abnormal results, can indicate a problem that  needs to be addressed. The CMP is typically a group of 14 specific  tests that have been approved, named, and assigned a CPT code (a Current  Procedural Terminology number) as a panel by Medicare, although labs  may adjust the number of tests up or down. Since the majority of  insurance companies also use these names and CPT codes in their claim  processing, this grouping of tests has become standardized throughout  the United States.

*The CMP includes:*

* Glucose
* Calcium

Both increased and decreased levels can be significant.

*Proteins*

* Albumin
* Total Protein

Albumin, a small protein produced in the liver, is the major protein in  serum. Total protein measures albumin as well as all other proteins in  serum. Both increases and decreases in these test results can be  significant.

*Electrolytes*

* Sodium
* Potassium
* CO2 (carbon dioxide, bicarbonate)
* Chloride

The concentrations of sodium and potassium are tightly regulated by the  body as is the balance between the four molecules. Electrolyte (and  acid-base) imbalances can be present with a wide variety of acute and  chronic illnesses. Chloride and CO2 tests are rarely ordered by  themselves.
*
Kidney Tests*

* BUN (blood urea nitrogen)
* Creatinine

BUN and creatinine are waste products filtered out of the blood by the  kidneys. Increased concentrations in the blood may indicate a temporary  or chronic decrease in kidney function. When not ordered as part of the  CMP, they are still usually ordered together.

*Liver Tests*

* ALP (alkaline phosphatase)
* ALT (alanine amino transferase, also called SGPT)
* AST (aspartate amino transferase, also called SGOT)
* Bilirubin

ALP, ALT, and AST are enzymes found in the liver and other tissues.  Bilirubin is a waste product produced by the liver as it breaks down and  recycles aged red blood cells. All can be found in elevated  concentrations in the blood with liver disease or dysfunction.

*How is the sample collected for testing?*
The CMP uses a tube of blood collected by inserting a needle into a vein  in your arm. Ask your doctor whether you should be fasting for 10 to 12  hours prior to the blood draw. Depending on the reason for ordering the  CMP, it may be drawn after fasting or on a random basis.

*How is it used?*
The CMP is used as a broad screening tool to evaluate organ function and  check for conditions such as diabetes, liver disease, and kidney  disease. The CMP may also be ordered to monitor known conditions, such  as hypertension, and to monitor patients taking specific medications for  any kidney- or liver-related side effects. If your doctor is interested  in following two or more individual CMP components, he may order the  entire CMP because it offers more information.

*When is it ordered?*
The CMP is routinely ordered as part of a blood work-up for a medical  exam or yearly physical. Although it may be performed on a random basis,  the CMP sample is usually collected after a 10 to 12 hour fast (no food  or liquids other than water). While the individual tests are sensitive,  they do not usually tell your doctor specifically what is wrong.  Abnormal test results or groups of test results are usually followed up  with other specific tests to confirm or rule out a suspected diagnosis.

*Lipid Profile*
Also known as: Lipid Panel; Coronary Risk Panel
Formal name: Lipid Profile
Related tests: Cholesterol; HDL-C; LDL-C; Triglycerides; Direct LDL-C; VLDL-C; Cardiac Risk Assessment; Lp-PLA2

*What is a lipid profile?*

The lipid profile is a group of tests that are often ordered together to  determine risk of coronary heart disease. They are tests that have been  shown to be good indicators of whether someone is likely to have a  heart attack or stroke caused by blockage of blood vessels or hardening  of the arteries (atherosclerois). The lipid profile typically includes:

* Total cholesterol
* High density lipoprotein cholesterol (HDL-C) ??? often called good cholesterol
* Low density lipoprotein cholesterol (LDL-C) ???often called bad cholesterol
* Triglycerides

*An extended profile may also include:*

* Very low density lipoprotein cholesterol (VLDL-C)
* Non-HDL-C

Sometimes the report will include additional calculated values such as  the Cholesterol/HDL ratio or a risk score based on lipid profile  results, age, sex, and other risk factors. Talk to your doctor about  what these other reported values may mean for you.
*
How is the sample collected for testing?*
A blood sample is obtained by inserting a needle into a vein in the arm.  Sometimes a drop of blood is collected by puncturing the skin on a  fingertip. This fingerstick sample is typically used when a lipid  profile is being measured on a portable testing device, for example, at a  health fair. You need to fast for 9-12 hours before having your blood  drawn; only water is permitted.

*How is a lipid profile used?*
The lipid profile is used to help determine your risk of heart disease  and to help guide you and your health care provider in deciding what  treatment may be best for you if you have borderline or high risk. The  results of the lipid profile are considered along with other known risk  factors of heart disease to develop a plan of treatment and follow-up.  Depending on your results and other risk factors, treatment options may  involve life-style changes such as diet and exercise or lipid-lowering  medications such as statins.
When is it ordered?
It is recommended that healthy adults with no other risk factors for  heart disease be tested with a fasting lipid profile once every five  years. You may be screened using only a cholesterol test and not a full  lipid profile. However, if the cholesterol test result is high, you may  have follow-up testing with a lipid profile.

If you have other risk factors or have had a high cholesterol level in  the past, you should be tested more regularly and you should have a full  lipid profile.

For children and adolescents at low risk, lipid testing is usually not  ordered routinely. However, screening with a lipid profile is  recommended for children and youths who are at an increased risk of  developing heart disease as adults. Some of the risk factors are similar  to those in adults and include a family history of heart disease or  health problems such as diabetes, high blood pressure (hypertension), or  being overweight. High-risk children should have their first lipid  profile between 2 and 10 years old, according to the American Academy of  Pediatrics. Children younger than 2 years old are too young to be  tested.

A lipid profile may also be ordered at regular intervals to evaluate the  success of lipid-lowering lifestyle changes such as diet and exercise  or to determine the effectiveness of drug therapy such as statins.

*What do the results mean?*

In general, your doctor will take into consideration the results of each  component of a lipid profile plus other risk factors to determine  whether treatment is necessary and, if so, which treatment will best  help you to lower your risk of heart disease. The National Cholesterol  Education Program offers the following guidelines for adults for  classifying results of the tests:

*LDL Cholesterol*
Optimal: Less than 100 mg/dL (2.59 mmol/L)
Near/above optimal: 100-129 mg/dL (2.59-3.34 mmol/L)
Borderline high: 130-159 mg/dL (3.37-4.12 mmol/L)
High: 160-189 mg/dL (4.15-4.90 mmol/L)
Very high: Greater than 190 mg/dL (4.90 mmol/L)

*Total Cholesterol*
Desirable: Less than 200 mg/dL (5.18 mmol/L)
Borderline high: 200-239 mg/dL (5.18 to 6.18 mmol/L)
High: 240 mg/dL (6.22 mmol/L) or higher

*HDL Cholesterol*
Low level, increased risk: Less than 40 mg/dL (1.0 mmol/L) for men and less than 50 mg/dL (1.3 mmol/L) for women
Average level, average risk: 40-50 mg/dL (1.0-1.3 mmol/L) for men and between 50-59 mg/dl (1.3-1.5 mmol/L) for women
High level, less than average risk: 60 mg/dL (1.55 mmol/L) or higher for both men and women

*Fasting Triglycerides*
Desirable: Less than 150 mg/dL (1.70 mmol/L)
Borderline high: 150-199 mg/dL(1.7-2.2 mmol/L)
High: 200-499 mg/dL (2.3-5.6 mmol/L)
Very high: Greater than 500 mg/dL (5.6 mmol/L)

The risk categories for children and adolescents are different than  adults. Talk to your child???s pediatrician about your child???s results.

*Common Questions*

*1. I had a screening test for cholesterol. It was less than 200 mg/dL (5.18 mmol/L). Do I need a lipid profile?*
If your total cholesterol is below 200 (5.18 mmol/L) and you have no  family history of heart disease or other risk factors, a full lipid  profile is probably not necessary. However, an HDL-cholesterol  measurement would be advisable to assure that you do not have a low HDL.  Many screening programs now offer both cholesterol and HDL.

*2. My lipid profile results came back with high triglycerides and no results for LDL-cholesterol. Why?*
In most screening lipid profiles, LDL-cholesterol is calculated from the  other lipid measurements. However, the calculation is not valid if  triglycerides are over 400 mg/dL (4.52 mmol/L). To determine  LDL-cholesterol when triglycerides are over 400 mg/dL (4.52 mmol/L)  requires special testing techniques such as a direct LDL-C test or a  lipid ultracentrifugation test (sometimes called a beta-quantification  test).

*3. What is VLDL?*
Very Low Density Lipoprotein (VLDL) is one of three major lipoprotein  particles. The other two are high density lipoprotein (HDL) and low  density lipoprotein (LDL). Each one of these particles contains a  mixture of cholesterol, protein, and triglyceride, but in varying  amounts unique to each type of particle. LDL contains the highest amount  of cholesterol. HDL contains the highest amount of protein. VLDL  contains the highest amount of triglyceride. Since VLDL contains most of  the circulating triglyceride and since the composition of the different  particles is relatively constant, it is possible to estimate the amount  of VLDL cholesterol by dividing the triglyceride value (in mg/dL) by 5.  At present, there is no simple, direct way of measuring  VLDL-cholesterol, so the estimate calculated from triglyceride is used  in most settings. This calculation is not valid when the triglyceride is  greater than 400 mg/dl (see question 2 above). Increased levels of  VLDL-cholesterol have been found to be associated with increased risk of  heart disease and stroke.

*4. What is non-HDL-cholesterol?*
Non-HDL-cholesterol (non-HDL-C) is calculated by subtracting your HDL-C  result from your total cholesterol result. It represents the  ???atherogenic??? cholesterol ??? the cholesterol that can build up in the  arteries, form plaques, and cause narrowing of the vessels and  blockages. Unlike calculation of VLDL-C (see question 3 above), this  calculation is not affected by high levels of triglycerides. Your  non-HDL-C result may be used to assess your risk for CVD, especially if  you have high triglycerides since high non-HDL-C is associated with  increased risk. As recommended by the National Cholesterol Education  Program, Adult Treatment Plan III, if you have high triglycerides  (greater than 200 mg/dL), the non-HDL-C result can be used as a  secondary target of treatments such as lifestyle changes and drugs that  aim to lower lipid levels.

*Is there anything else I should know?*
There is increasing interest in measuring triglycerides in people who  have not fasted. The reason is that a non-fasting sample may be more  representative of the ???usual??? circulating level of triglyceride since  most of the day blood lipid levels reflect post-meal (post-prandial)  levels rather than fasting levels. However, it is not yet certain how to  interpret non-fasting levels for evaluating risk, so at present there  is no change in the current recommendations for fasting prior to tests  for lipid levels.
*
Article Sources*

*The Male Hormone Panel*

The aging process is inevitable. However, restoring lost male vitality  is within reach. The hormones involved in this restoration can now be  collectively measured in one salivary panel using the Regular or  Expanded Male Hormone Panels (MHP and eMHP). The problems that concern  men that most can be grouped into 3 categories:

*Vigor*:
- loss of sense of well being
- difficulty concentrating
- depression
- irritability and nervousness
- alternation in behavioral patterns
- change in sleep habits/insomnia

*Vitality*
- decrease in hair density
- reduction in masculinity 
- decrease in muscle mass and strength

*Virility*
decline in sexual function and interest, diminished libido and erictile dysfunction (ED)
- decrease in bone mass (osteoporosis)

*Andropause*
At around puberty, the important male hormone, testosterone, reaches  adult levels. For a long time it was believed that men maintain adequate  levels of testosterone throughout life. Many men in their fifties or  older however, experience a progressive decline in their energy,  vitality, sexual performance and mental capacity. This decline has been  labeled "Andropause." The causes of andropause are believed to be a  reduction in testosterone and other androgens. The testicles show a  progressive annual drop of 1-1.5% in testoterone output after age 30.  Furthermore, as men age, a 1-2% in both Luteinizing Hormone (LH) and  Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) has been documented. The clinical  manifestations of andropause usually lag ten to twenty years behind the  onset of hormone decline. Statistically, andropause effects at least 40%  of men ages 55-65, and up to 80% of those aged 65 years or more.
_Knowing the levels of the 6-8 hormones measured in the Male Hormone  Panels helps you formulate an effective plan to relieve andropausal  symptoms._

*Regular Male Hormonal Panel (MHP)*
Several years ago, Diagnos-Techs, Inc. introduced the first salivary  Male Hormonal Panel which evaluates the androgen pathway by measuring  the _free fractions_ of the hormones shown below.






FIGURE 1. Pathways of testosterone biosynthesis and  action. In men, testosterone biosynthesis occurs almost exclusively in  mature Leydig cells by the enzymatic sequences illustrated. Cholesterol  originates predominantly by de novo synthesis pathway from acetylâ??????CoA  with luteinizing hormone regulating the rateâ??????limiting step, the  conversion of cholesterol to pregnenolone within mitochondria, while  remaining enzymatic steps occur in smooth endoplasmic reticulum. The  ï???5 and ï???4 steroidal pathways are on the left and right,  respectively. Testosterone and its androgenic metabolite,  dihydrotestosterone, exert biological effects directly through binding  to the androgen receptor and indirectly through aromatization of  testosterone to estradiol, which allows action via binding to the ER.  The androgen and ERs are members of the steroid nuclear receptor  superfamily with highly homologous structure differing mostly in the  C-terminal ligand binding domain. The LH receptor has the structure of a  G-protein linked receptor with its characteristic seven transmembrane  spanning helical regions and a large extracellular domain which binds  the LH molecule which is a dimeric glycoprotein hormone consisting of an  α subunit common to other pituitary glycoprotein hormones and a β  subunit specific to LH. Most sex steroids bind to sex hormone binding  globulin (SHBG) which binds tightly and carries the majority of  testosterone in the bloodstream.

1.* Progesterone * is a precursor to all androgens and is a physiologic modulator of DHT production
2. *DHEA & DHEA-S*, the main adrenal androgens are the  precursors to both testerone and estradiol, and the limiting factor in  their production especially under stress.
3. *Androstenedione*, another adrenal androgen and precursor to estrone is freely inter-convertible with testosterone.
4. *Estrone* is the major estrogen in mend and is the product of peripheral aromatization of androstenedione in fat and muscle tissue.
5 & 6 *Testosterone*, the dominant testicular androgen, is the  precursor to 5-dihydrotestosterone (DHT). The androgenic effect in  various tissues is not exerted by testosterone buy by the locally  produced DHT.

Expanded male hormone Panel (eMHP)
This panel includes all the 6 tests in the regular MHP, plus FSH and LH.  Sallivary quantitation of FSH and LH is a technological breakthrough  that seperates Diagnos-Techs from the crowd of copycat laboratores.  Testosterone and sperm production in males are the equivalent of  estrogen and ovulation in females. The pituitary neurohormones, FSH, and  LH, stimulate and regulate sperm atogenesis and testosterone production  respectively.


Early detection of an increase in FSH and LH levels is  indicative of a progressive decline in male sexuality and functionality.  The clinical utility of the Male Hormone Panel is shown in the:
Measuring of baseline hormones
Diagnosing andropause and hypogonadism
Therapeutic monitoring of HRT
Balancing of hormones
Investigating of prostate hypertrophy, thinning of hair and hirsutism
Evaluating of low-libido in both sexes

*Beneficial Effects*
Following the use of MHP/eMHP, treatment plans using hormones to replace  the balance of endogenous production usually produce several positive  effects:


Increase of fitness and sense of well-being
Decrease of body fat and increase in lean body mass
Resolution of hormone dependent libido problems
Prevention of hair thinning
Increase of hematocrit and RBC counts
Mitigation of esteoporosis and stimulation of bone formation
Decrease in total cholesterol, increase in HDL
*Note* Unmonitored male HRT may account for increased incidence of  prostatic complications, liver cancer, and accelerated atherosclerosis.

*Let's move on to the compound definitions/dosages and cycle ideas...*

*THE BASE CYCLE:* A lot of places you will find what the best thing  is for a starter cycle and now that our science and knowledge have  evolved the best thing to use is Testosterone. But why? Because your  body produces Testosterone and it???s what makes use males, males! Every  steroid is based on a Anabolic to Androgenic (AAS ??? Anabolic Androgenic  Steroids) ratio which based on the original Testosterone AAS ratio.
Let???s take a look to see what Testosterone is and what it does (very good information about this in the Anabolics book).

??? The male hormone which is released by both the adrenal gland and the  testicles, promotes the development of male characteristics
??? Testosterone is the hormone responsible for many different physical  and mental characteristics in males. It promotes sex drive, fat loss,  helps with gaining and maintaining lean muscle mass and bone density and  may even protect against heart disease.(1) All other steroids are  actually the testosterone molecule that has been altered to change the  properties of the hormone. This would make testosterone the "father" of  all other steroids employed by athletes today. In fact, testosterone is  the standard for the anabolic/androgenic ratio we use, it´s a "perfect"  100 score, against which we measure all other steroids
.
??? Testosterone is a highly anabolic and androgenic hormone, it has an  anabolic (muscle building) rating of 100, making it a good drug to use  if one is in pursuit of more size and strength.

??? Testosterone promotes nitrogen retention in the muscle (2) the more  nitrogen the muscles holds the more protein the muscle stores.  Testosterone can also increase the levels of another anabolic hormone,  IGF-1, in muscle tissue (3). Testosterone also has the amazing ability  to increase the activity of satellite cells (4). These cells play a very  active role in repairing damaged muscle. Testosterone also binds to the  androgen receptor to promote A.R dependant mechanisms for muscle gain  and fat loss, (5) it also significantly increases the concentrations of  the A. R in cells critical for muscle repair and growth and A.R in  muscle.(4, 6 ). Testosterone induces changes in shape, size and also can  change the appearance and the number of muscle fibers (7). Androgens  like testosterone can protect your hard earned muscle from the catabolic  (muscle wasting) glucocorticoid hormones (8), thus inhibiting the  actions of them. In addition, Testosterone has the ability to increase  red blood cell production (9), and a higher RBC count may improve  endurance via better oxygenated blood. More RBCs can also improve  recovery from strenuous physical activity. As you may have suspected,  Testosterones´ anabolic/androgenic effects are dose dependant, the  higher the dose the higher the muscle building effect (10).
Ok so what can i experience using Testosterone?
??? Massive strength gains while using testosterone (11). Testosterone  improves muscle contraction by increasing the number of motor neutrons  in muscle (4) and improves neuromuscular transmission (12). It also  promotes glycogen synthesis (13) providing more fuel for intense  workouts thus increasing endurance and strength. Also note that the  water retention from testosterone use will cause the muscle to spring  back when compressed during the lowering of a weight. Testosterone  promotes aggressive and dominant behavior (14), this would explain the  boost of confidence which gives athletes the mental edge they need to  move the heavy iron.

*Cycle examples:*

*CYCLE: Most common starter cycles range from 8-14 weeks but best experienced at 12 weeks*
Weeks :
1 ??? 12 Testosterone Enanthate @ 400-500mg per week.
1 ??? 12 Testosterone Cypionate @ 400-500mg per week.
1 ??? 12 Testosterone Propionate @ 100mg every other day.
1 ??? 12 Sustanon 250 (blend of 4 different testosterones) @ 400-500mg per week.
PCT (Post Cycle Therapy) will start when the half life of the steroid is complete.

*Basic Bulking Cycles*
Weeks
1 ??? 14 Testosterone E or C @ 500mgs ??? 800 mgs per week
1 ??? 13 Deca @ 400mgs per week
PCT (Post Cycle Therapy) will start when the half life of the steroid is complete. (15 days)

1 ??? 16 Sustanon250 @ 750mgs per week
1 ??? 16 Equipose @ 600mgs per week
PCT (Post Cycle Therapy) will start when the half life of the steroid is complete. (21 days)

Adding Dianabol is a choice at the start of a cycle; Weeks 1 ??? 5 @ 50mgs per day.

*Basic Cutting Cycles*
Weeks
1 ??? 12 Testosterone P @ 100mgs every other day
1 ??? 10 Trenbolone A @ 75mgs every other day
PCT (Post Cycle Therapy) will start when the half life of the steroid is complete. (3 days)
1 ??? 12 Testosterone P @ 150mgs every other day
6 ??? 12 Winstrol @ 50mgs everyday
PCT (Post Cycle Therapy) will start when the half life of the steroid is complete. (3 days)

Anavar can be added; Weeks 1 ??? 4 @ 50mgs every day &/or 7 ??? 12 @ 75mgs every day.

Advanced cycles (experienced users) you can look into substances such as;
Primobolan, Anadrol, Insulin, Growth Hormone, Halotestin, Masteron, IGF ??? 1 and many more.
That???s what I can cover on the basis of Testosterone & Cycles.
-Anthony

*Esters: What is the different between these types of Testosterones?*
One can find compounds like testosterone cypionate, enanthate,  propionate, heptylate; caproate, phenylpropionate, isocaproate,  decanoate, acetate, the list goes on and on. In all such cases the  parent hormone is testosterone, which had been modified by adding an  ester (enanthate, propionate etc.) to its structure. The following  question arises: What is the difference between the various esterified  versions of testosterone in regards to their use in bodybuilding?
An ester is a chain composed primarily of carbon and hydrogen atoms.  This chain is typically attached to the parent steroid hormone at the  17th carbon position (beta orientation), although some compounds do  carry esters at position 3 (for the purposes of this article it is not  crucial to understand the exact position of the ester). Esterification  of an injectable anabolic/androgenic steroid basically accomplishes one  thing, it slows the release of the parent steroid from the site of  injection. This happens because the ester will notably lower the water  solubility of the steroid, and increase its lipid (fat) solubility. This  will cause the drug to form a deposit in the muscle tissue, from which  it will slowly enter into circulation as it is picked up in small  quantities by the blood. Generally, the longer the ester chain, the  lower the water solubility of the compound, and the longer it will take  to for the full dosage to reach general circulation.
Slowing the release of the parent steroid is a great benefit in steroid  medicine, as free testosterone (or other steroid hormones) previously  would remain active in the body for a very short period of time  (typically hours). This would necessitate an unpleasant daily injection  schedule if one wished to maintain a continuous elevation of  testosterone (the goal of testosterone replacement therapy). By adding  an ester, the patient can visit the doctor as infrequently as once per  month for his injection, instead of having to constantly re-administer  the drug to achieve a therapeutic effect. Clearly without the use of an  ester, therapy with an injectable anabolic/androgen would be much more  difficult.

Esterification temporarily deactivates the steroid molecule. With a  chain blocking the 17th beta position, binding to the androgen receptor  is not possible (it can exert no activity in the body). In order for the  compound to become active the ester must therefore first be removed.  This automatically occurs once the compound has filtered into blood  circulation, where esterase enzymes quickly cleave off (hydrolyze) the  ester chain. This will restore the necessary hydroxyl (OH) group at the  17th beta position, enabling the drug to attach to the appropriate  receptor. Now and only now will the steroid be able to have an effect on  skeletal muscle tissue. You can start to see why considering  testosterone cypionate much more potent than enanthate makes little  sense, as your muscles are seeing only free testosterone no matter what  ester was used to deploy it.

*ACTIONS OF DIFFERENT ESTERS*
There are many different esters that are used with anabolic/androgenic  steroids, but again, they all do basically the same thing. Esters vary  only in their ability to reduce a steroid's water solubility. An ester  like propionate for example will slow the release of a steroid for a few  days, while the duration will be weeks with a decanoate ester. Esters  have no effect on the tendency for the parent steroid to convert to  estrogen or DHT (dihydrotestosterone: a more potent metabolite) nor will  it effect the overall muscle-building potency of the compound. Any  differences in results and side effects that may be noted by  bodybuilders who have used various esterified versions of the same base  steroid are just issues of timing. Testosterone enanthate causes  estrogen related problems more readily than Sustanon, simply because  with enanthate testosterone levels will peak and trough much sooner (1-2  week release duration as opposed to 3 or 4). Likewise testosterone  suspension is the worst in regards to gyno and water bloat because blood  hormone levels peak so quickly with this drug. Instead of waiting weeks  for testosterone levels to rise to their highest point, here we are at  most looking at a couple of days. Given an equal blood level of  testosterone, there would be no difference in the rate of aromatization  or DHT conversion between different esters. There is simply no mechanism  for this to be possible.
There is however one way that we can say an ester does technically  effect potency; it is calculated in the steroid weight. The heavier the  ester chain, the greater is its percentage of the total weight. In the  case of testosterone enanthate for example, 250mg of esterified steroid  (testosterone enanthate) is equal to only 180mg of free testosterone.  70mgs out of each 250mg injection is the weight of the ester. If we  wanted to be really picky, we could consider enanthate slightly MORE  potent than cypionate (I know this goes against popular thinking) as its  ester chain contains one less carbon atom (therefore taking up a  slightly smaller percentage of total weight). Propionate would of course  come out on top of the three, releasing a measurable (but not  significant) amount more testosterone per injection than cypionate or  enanthate.

*Bulking or Cutting:* Now we move on to more experienced cycles, you have the choice of bulking or cutting.
Bulking you want to add weight so your calories have to be higher and sourced from good foods.
Cutting is maintaining muscles while loosing fat which means you need to  watch your calorie intake and increase cardio. NO STEROID IS MADE  SPECIFICLY FOR FAT LOSS but it will bind to your AR receptors and assist  in fat loss. Cutting steroids will help you look harder and more  vascular when your bf% is low.

When it comes to bulk cycles and other cycles the use of AI substances  will help to lower estrogen levels when they become too high so you  won???t experience heavy sides effects.

*Females and AAS*

The use of anabolic steroids by female bodybuilders is an issue which  sparks controversy in media circles and a degree of secrecy in the world  of bodybuilding. Ask any male competitor what drugs he uses on and off  season and you will usually get a fairly honest response  maxibolin_zoom(some are even prone to exaggeration!). On the other hand,  steroid use in the female bodybuilding world is still shrouded, to some  extent, in a veil of secrecy. Few women will open up (except possibly  to their closest friends) and reveal exactly which anabolic substances  they're using. The tendency amongst women is to underplay their use of  steroids for reasons best known to them. Perhaps there's still a stigma  attached to the use of what are essentially male hormones. I doubt if  women would be so guarded if you were to ask what kind of estrogen  replacement therapy they were using!

Now don't get me wrong, I am not attacking female bodybuilders here  (after all, I consider myself to be one!), I'm merely questioning why,  when it comes to anabolic steroid use, there's such a veil of secrecy?  After all, how can women make safe choices when it comes to steroid  selection and use if there's no real information out there to assist  them? With this in mind, I have decided to produce a series of articles  discussing the role of anabolic steroids by female bodybuilders. To kick  things off, let's begin this series with a basic introduction, which I  will call. . .


*WOMEN AND STEROIDS...THE BASICS*

Due to their hormonal make up, female athletes need to take a different  approach to the use of steroids than their male counterparts. The  specific compounds considered to be the safest for use by women are  Anavar, Primobolan, Nolvadex, Winstrol, Maxibolin and Durabolin. It's  also very important to note that even on low doses of these particular  steroids, some women will develop virilizing effects. This is due to the  fact that any amount of steroid introduced into the female endocrine  system will trigger a reaction, since it's essentially a derivative of a  male hormone. With this in mind, it's always recommended that low  dosages of weak androgenic steroids are used for short periods of time.

*SIDE EFFECTS*

*Most common side effects experienced by women using steroids are:*

* Acne and oily skin
* Aggression
* Male pattern baldness
* Lowering of voice tone
* Disruption of menstrual cycle
* Clitoral enlargement
* Increased hair growth on face, legs and arms

*More positive side effects of steroid use in women would be:*

* Increased feeling of well being
* Increased energy
* Decreased recovery time from workouts
* Heightened sex drive
* Muscle and strength gain
* Decreases in estrogenic fat (e.g. upper legs, abdomen, upper arms, butt)


*COMMONLY USED STEROIDS BY FEMALE BODYBUILDERS*

The most commonly used steroids by women are Anavar, Primobolan,  Winstrol and Nandrolone Phenylpropionate. So let's take a closer look at  these substances:

* Anavar (oxandralone) - This is one of the mildest anabolic out there.  Its androgenic activity is also extremely low. Most women who fear side  effects usually opt for low dose (5-10mg/day) short duration (6-8 weeks)  cycles. Anavar usually produces good gains in strength and reasonable  gains in quality muscle mass with little in the way of side effects.

* Primobolan Depot (methenolone enanthate) - Primobolan has long been a  favorite with female bodybuilders since it does not  primoject_zoomconvert to estrogen and produces very little in the way of  water retention. Most women use 25-50mg/week for about 8-10 weeks. Side  effects with Primobolan can include oily skin, acne and a possible  increase in facial/body hair. Primobolan can be slow to take effect but  its long duration of action can produce some pretty dramatic results in  women. These steady lean muscle gains are unique in that they don't seem  to be dependent on a ???hyper-caloric' diet.

* Winstrol (stanozolol)- This substance can be taken orally or via  injection (some even drink the injectable form). Winstrol is a good mass  builder and produces significant gains in strength. However, many women  do not like it due to its tendency to produce androgenic side effects  such as male pattern baldness, voice deepening, acne and clitoral  enlargement. One way to avoid these sides is to keep the dose low (e.g.  5-10mg/day). Since Winstrol can be stressful on the liver, it's also  wise to include a liver protecting supplement such as Milk Thistle or  Liv- 52. If the injectable form is being used, 12.5mg every 2nd to 3rd  day is ideal.

* Durabolin (nandrolone phenylpropionate) - Also known as "fast-acting  Deca", this is another drug often used by female  durabol_frontbodybuilders. This drug produces slow and steady gains in  strength and lean muscle tissue. Even though it???s only slightly  androgenic, it can produce side effects such as excess facial and body  hair. However, unlike its longer-acting cousin, Deca Durabolin, NPP  causes significantly less in the way of water retention and severe  masculinizing side effects such as thickening of the jawline and  deepening of the voice. The usual dosage for this compound is 50mg/week.

* Maxibolin (Ethlestrenol)
This is a low androgenic oral steroid, which is derived from the  19-nortestosterone parent molecule. This drug is popular with women who  favor its high anabolic, low androgenic, compounds. Although hard to  find nowadays, many women athletes feel this drug is quite effective for  quality muscle gains with minimal water retention. Effective dosages  range from 5-15mg per day for women.


*OTHER DRUGS FAVORED BY WOMEN*

While the above-mentioned drugs could be considered the basic  introductory compounds, they are by no means the only drugs used by  women...and this is where the grey area lies! Most women will freely  mention the above drugs as part of their cycle. When it comes to contest  preparation they'll also talk about Clenbuterol and T3 use (which will  be discussed in greater depth in future articles); however, the truth of  the matter is that many competitors also use substances like Equipoise,  Turinabol, Dianabol and Testosterone. In fact, the use of testosterone  by female bodybuilders is perhaps the most closely guarded secret  amongst competitors. Those who are willing to talk about its use usually  cite the propionate ester as their testosterone of choice with 25-50mg  being injected every 5-7 days by the cautious and doses far exceeding  this by the highly adventurous (crazy) women. -Leigh Penman

*PCT OVERVIEW*

PCT's dont change dramatically, I dont think, even for supplement(s) cycles.

There seems to be a never ending number of, "What PCT for Sust/Deca?", "What PCT for Dbol/Test?".

When using androgens, that cause shutdown or inhibtion, the PCT should  remain, mostly, unchanged. 95% of cycles cause complete shutdown  (shutdown of endogenous testosterone production). Cyles containing  Testosterone or 19-Nors, will cause almost complete testicular shutdown.  Therfore an aggressive PCT is needed.

Use an AI if you havent used one when "on" to lower estrogen, which is extremely suppressive (leydig cells) during PCT.

Use proven SERMs (Clomid, Nolva).

Use Tormifene, which has recently been reported to be the best SERM at restarting an inhibited HPTA.

Use HCG when "on" to maintain testicular size/function.

My advice is:

Steroid/ProHormone cycle causing HPTA shutdown (HCG may not be needed in cycles below 6 weeks IMHO)

Use HCG 125-250ius 2-3 times weekly. 10-15 days from PCT, ramp your HCG  to 250-500ius and ramp you AI slightly. This will cause a spike in  endogenous testosterone and aromotase. We then use PCT to restart GnRH  from the hypothalamus and LH/FSH from the pituitary. When beginning PCT,  which to another AI also.

wk 1-5 Clomid 25-50mg/ED OR Torm 120/60mg/ED
wk 1-5 Nolva 20mg/ED OR Torm 60mg/ED
*Aromasin 25mg/ED OR Arimidex 0.5-1mg/ED

Tribulas or another labido enhancer (Proviron).

Supplement cycle inhibiting the HPTA

wk 1-4 Clomid 25-50mg/ED OR Torm 60mg/ED
wk 1-4 Nolva 20mg/ED

Trib or another libido enhancer.


----------



## Dirtydave311 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry so long.... ALot of good info


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 16, 2011)

There is a lot of good info  here but there is a good bit that is outdated.  Needless to say it is more beneficial than not.   If anyone has a question about something in this article and whether or not it is current please post here to get an answer.  Some of the techniques recommended can now be replaced with more effective solutions.  This is still a great must read for anyone looking to learn about AAS.  Good post.  Any questions please ask.


----------



## megathunder (Apr 16, 2011)

This is awesome, thanks!


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 17, 2011)

great post.  Lots of good info for a newbie.  nice job.  Now if we can just get them to read it................................................


----------



## GMO (Apr 17, 2011)

tgb1987 said:


> there is a lot of good info  here but there is a good bit that is outdated.



+1


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 17, 2011)

Good info! This should probably be a sticky, assuming one of the mods updates it.
I'm priming right now, then starting my first cycle. How quickly can I bump up calories once I start? Does increasing 500cal/week sound reasonable? 

I know this will depend on how I gain, but I was hoping there was a general consensus on this so as to avoid fat gain.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Good info! This should probably be a sticky, assuming one of the mods updates it.
> I'm priming right now, then starting my first cycle. How quickly can I bump up calories once I start? Does increasing 500cal/week sound reasonable?
> 
> I know this will depend on how I gain, but I was hoping there was a general consensus on this so as to avoid fat gain.


 

How many calories are you eating now? Increasing 500cal/week is fine but depending on your weight you are going to have make sure you are taking in enough calories to support growth when on cycle.  Doing the priming is mainly to set your body for more growth by cycling your carbs so once you increase  your body will respond by loading up the muscles.  Any time you go into a bulking cycle you are going to have to eat enough calories for growth.  When bulking you are going to add some fat and water but since you primed, your body should be able to handle it well if that makes sense.  Then after your cycle try to shed off any excess fat you may of gained.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 17, 2011)

Willread thisalllater, thanks OP


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 17, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> How many calories are you eating now?



I'm finishing up my cut with UD2.0, so not much on weekdays, but I have been eating an average of 2500cal/day. And I want to work up to 4000-4500cal/day pretty fast. I'm not that worried about fat gain, but would like to minimize it if possible.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about upping the calories.  Increase a couple hundred a day and you will get there quickly.


----------



## Himik (Apr 17, 2011)

I vote to sticky this


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 17, 2011)

A good read for anyone. A good refresher for the old, and a good start for the new.


----------



## Dirtydave311 (Apr 17, 2011)

It was a very good start for me... gave me some good knowledge to go off of to start my journey known as AAS


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great post with a lot of good info but I have a few questions.

1- What role does Toremifene (fareston) play in modern pct. I have been reading as much as I can but I have never heard this compound mentioned, and the PCT at the bottom of the post seems to use it interchangeably with clomid and nolva.
2. If you are using any 19-Nor compounds in your cycle are there any other side effects or PCT issues that you should be concerned with?
3. HCG dosage and timing seem to be all over the place from "post to post". What are your recommendations on this? And are there any clinical studies with persons that are "on cycle" that we can look at?

 To TGB1987 and many others here. 
          Your posts and info have been consistent, backed up by studies and the experiences of many of the seniors and mods here so I would like your opinion on my questions. I appreciate all of you work, thank you.


----------



## rayb (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks from newbie!


----------



## brato (May 16, 2011)

Thanks from a new guy. Read EVERY word!


----------



## swizzy (Mar 1, 2012)

*read it all - where to go from here?*

I keep reading about all the bad sites to stay away from but never hear of a solid mention of a good reliable site that doesn't look like a plug from the site itself.  new to supplements and looking for some direction.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm getting my baseline bloodwork done this week. I'm following the cheap test (female hormone panel) as found in another thread (yes, it is fine for a guy to do this test). Quick blood test from a LabCorp. It measures:
- *Comp. Metabolic Panel(14);*
*- CBC with Differential/Platelet;*
*- Estradiol; FSH (Serum);*
*- Luteinizing Hormone (LH) (S);*
*- and Testosterone (Serum).*


I understand from the article above that you want to know lipids as well.


My question is, since this test only measures the above listed levels, how important would it be to order the separate tests for *SHBG*, *IGF-1*, and *testosterone (free)* to establish those baselines? Is it important to know these other three levels as a baseline to compare with a post-PCT blood test, or is this basic test sufficient?


Thank you for your experience.


----------

